# Internet TV Box (Benidorm Area)



## benisue (May 3, 2011)

Hi,
I have heard about an internet TV service that works from a box connected to your modem and picks up most UK sports channels including Sky ESPN etc but cannot find where to pick one up from. 

I would appreciate any information on where to find a supplier in the Benidorm area, many thanks.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

A "Box" that connects to the intenet and provides access to Pay channel, whilst not actually paying the true subscription to the correct broadcaster, will be connected to a "Cardsharing" service. And you will still need a satellite dish to receive the channels, the "internet" park just does the "unlocking".

Cardsharing is totally illegal (no "grey" are like using a sky card in spain, just straight forward illegal), and can even be classed as fraud.

In Greece (i think), where a two such services have been shut down recently, they are currently debating if the clients who used this service can also be prosecuted under laws along the lines of "fraud" or even "reciept of stolen goods!".

I am not too sure how it is looking for this forum to be asking how or where you can get a service that is illegal! Its similar to using this forum to ask where can you buy heroin from, or where can you buy a stolen car! Even satellite TV forums ban people from even mentioning cardsharing, and it may not look too good if someone posts on here where to get such a service from.

But saying that, in the roundtownnews there is usually a big yellow advert for such a service.....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat said:


> A "Box" that connects to the intenet and provides access to Pay channel, whilst not actually paying the true subscription to the correct broadcaster, will be connected to a "Cardsharing" service. And you will still need a satellite dish to receive the channels, the "internet" park just does the "unlocking".
> 
> Cardsharing is totally illegal (no "grey" are like using a sky card in spain, just straight forward illegal), and can even be classed as fraud.
> 
> ...


right - since the OP has had an answer, since I trust you & you say it's illegal - and the forum can't condone anything illegal I'll close the thread

:closed_2:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> right - since the OP has had an answer, since I trust you & you say it's illegal - and the forum can't condone anything illegal I'll close the thread
> 
> :closed_2:


You didnt though, so I have


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You didnt though, so I have


the phone....................


----------

